# Wilde Arrow Grand Opening



## Riverrat77 (Sep 7, 2007)

Was asked to post this by one of the marketing guys here at work. I would guess you could contact Wilde Arrow for more info.


----------



## HOGAN (Sep 8, 2007)

I love Wilde Arrow, but hate crowds will miss this one. Anybody sitting on the fence for an archery shop, these guys know bows.


----------



## Old Fudd (Nov 24, 2007)

Found these guys last year, great bunch, treat you like a person. rather than places off State Street who treat you as a walking $$ 's New location is awsume! keep up the good work>>


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I plan on being there all day reping Epek Broadheads.


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

they're gonna have EPEK XC3s there?


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I plan on being there all day reping Epek Broadheads.


I just might have to go now.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

stablebuck said:


> they're gonna have EPEK XC3s there?


They have them there now. But I will be there all day to answer questions and do promotional stuff.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

How do they shoot out of a trad. bow? :mrgreen:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Treehugnhuntr said:


> How do they shoot out of a trad. bow? :mrgreen:


Just fine. But my arrows are stable in flight so I can shoot them already open. :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> stablebuck said:
> 
> 
> > they're gonna have EPEK XC3s there?
> ...


How much is a pack and how many in a pack. I would like to try a few. I have been impressed by elk22's pics, and I'm not a fan of mechanicals.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Retail is around $40 for three. I don't know what they are selling them for. I guess you'll just have to stop by and see.


----------



## WasatchOutdoors (Sep 26, 2007)

I bought a set of 3 at one of the Expo's to try out, and I gotta say, they are amazing! Very easy to tune your arrows and they ALWAYS fully open. I'll probably swing in and pick up another set.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

I'll be giving hats away with every purchase and every one that makes a purchase on Epek stuff will be entered into a drawing for a free pack of broadheads. See you guys there.


----------



## huntnbum (Nov 8, 2007)

So, where is this place? I would like to check it out.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr (Sep 7, 2007)

Take the Centerville exit, west to the stop sign, hang a right and a right. They have a big sign. (The old Guitar City building)


----------



## 3D4ME (Sep 24, 2008)

What a turn out! There where people there all freakin day long.
Nice to meet you Tex. My kid thought it was awesome that you had Nug's autograph on your bow and now Fred's.
Fred is the man! Funny down to earth life loving guy! 
Anyone that didn't go...you missed out!!!


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

Fred was a cool guy. Very nice and yes down to earth. Tex and I were there for hours. I ate more hotdogs than sold broadheads. That was simply because there were more sales guys there than "walk in public". It is a very nice shop and a fun day had by all.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes, my vintage Black Widow now has two of my favorite bowhunters Autographs, and a famous Phrase from both guys adorning both limbs. Ted because, well, he's Ted F***ING Nugent, and Fred, because he was the first guy to take a supper slam with a recurve bow. 8) Yes, recurves do kill. 8) 8) 

Top Limb: "The beast is dead, long live the beast" Ted Nugent "03"

Bottom Limb: "He's goin down! I just shot a Grizzly Bear!! Fred Eichler "09"

Freds slide show and seminar was fun too. I loved hearing about all the "behind the scenes" things that happened on some of his hunts.

They defiantly have a nice shop over there and I wish them all the luck in the world.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

TEX-O-BOB said:


> Yes, my vintage Black Widow now has two of my favorite bowhunters Autographs, and a famous Phrase from both guys adorning both limbs. Ted because, well, he's Ted F***ING Nugent, and Fred, because he was the first guy to take a supper slam with a recurve bow. 8) Yes, recurves do kill. 8) 8)
> 
> Top Limb: "The beast is dead, long live the beast" Ted Nugent "03"
> 
> ...


Tex, I just got thinkin'! I have spent about 10 days of my life with you. In those 10 days I was with you and Ted and you and Fred. Heck I was with you with Wayne Carlton, Dwight, Phil Philips, Lee and Tiff and about 10 others. Next year they will be asking us for our autographs! :mrgreen:


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> Tex, I just got thinkin'! I have spent about 10 days of my life with you. In those 10 days I was with you and Ted and you and Fred. Heck I was with you with Wayne Carlton, Dwight, Phil Philips, Lee and Tiff and about 10 others. Next year they will be asking us for our autographs! :mrgreen:


Here we thought you were the cool one. Now we know you just hang around the cool guys to look more important.


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

truemule said:


> elk22hunter said:
> 
> 
> > Tex, I just got thinkin'! I have spent about 10 days of my life with you. In those 10 days I was with you and Ted and you and Fred. Heck I was with you with Wayne Carlton, Dwight, Phil Philips, Lee and Tiff and about 10 others. Next year they will be asking us for our autographs! :mrgreen:
> ...


Ha Ha, I am actually trying to pull Tex away from the celebs. He gets awe struck.


----------



## truemule (Sep 12, 2007)

elk22hunter said:


> truemule said:
> 
> 
> > elk22hunter said:
> ...


I can just see him stnding there all opie talyor'ish with hands to gether and stars sparkling from his little eyes.  Do they see him or do you have to hold him up? :mrgreen:


----------



## stablebuck (Nov 22, 2007)

who got the free pack of EPEK XC3s???


----------



## elk22hunter (Sep 7, 2007)

I didn't hear. I do believe that Tex knows that answer.


----------

